
Show HN: A directory of 50 COVID resources - stephsmithio
https://stephsmith.io/covid-resources
======
stephsmithio
I made this because I kept stumbling upon resources and thought "more people
should know this exists". So, I tried to make a central directory of important
resources, whether it be places to access important data, job openings and
trackers, tools for people or businesses trying to access funding, and of
course, resources for people currently with the virus.

